# Alternatives to Bucktail



## Matulemj (May 29, 2012)

I had a little birdie once show me what they were using on the fly. This particular birdie happens to catch some pretty gnarly Hybrids on those flys.

I am trying to tie some BIG clousers, but can't seem to find any bucktail that is long enough to tie these flies. 


Any body have any thoughts or suggestions? 






Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## anglerNpurgatory (Jun 17, 2010)

Polar fibers?


----------



## MIKE*A (Apr 12, 2009)

Check out flytyersdungeon.com
They have very good prices on synthetics!

Mike


----------



## nitsud (May 22, 2010)

All kinds of synthetics you can use, but all the ones I've tried suck one way or another. Nothing works like bucktail. I've been using long hackle feathers to get length, then bucktail to make the body/head. I've been doing deciever patterns, but this would work fine in clouser form as well. Also, pick through the available tails when you buy. They vary wildly in length and amount of hair.


----------



## Yakphisher (Jul 9, 2013)

Ahh.... Nothing like using Yak hair but finding it is nearly impossible now since they stop importing it from the Himalayas. It's only big fly material I know of that you can tie by itself without using other material for a base. 

How long you need them?

There is synthetic yak hair available or you can get long fiber hair wigs off of Amazon.com. They have in all colors imaginable.
I like real fibers more so because they do much more than man made materials and looks a lot better. When you go long synthetic does not stand as well. 

Big fly fiber and LLama hair are really long but they are not quite stiff enough as they will collapse itself. Learning to use it with other materials like saltwater hackles and long bucktails make a nice fly.


----------



## MIKE*A (Apr 12, 2009)

Nit suds recommendation on Deceivers is a good one.....you can get some decent length with that pattern......just not as durable as all bucktail or synthetics.....you might also look at merdick minnow...flyfishohio has a video tutorial on how to tie these.......you can get good length as well as bulk to push water and they are a pretty simple tie.....

Mike


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

MIKE*A said:


> Check out flytyersdungeon.com
> They have very good prices on synthetics!
> 
> Mike


Good prices, but don't expect quick delivery like if you ordered from a normal fly shop. I ordered from FTD once and it was about a month of waiting for a small order. I'm not patient enough to wait that long.


----------



## Yakphisher (Jul 9, 2013)

TheCream said:


> Good prices, but don't expect quick delivery like if you ordered from a normal fly shop. I ordered from FTD once and it was about a month of waiting for a small order. I'm not patient enough to wait that long.


It took me 3 months to get my order and when I did get it was bunch of cheap quality stuff and the guy running it was sarcastic *******. Never again!

There are many better shops to get what you need without the hassle.


----------

